# Topics > AI in car and transport >  RobotCar, Oxford Robotics Institute , Oxford, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Oxford Robotics Institute




> RobotCar is a modified Nissan LEAF. Lasers and cameras are subtly mounted around the vehicle and taking up some of the boot space is a computer which performs all the calculations necessary to plan, control speed and avoid obstacles. Externally it’s hard to tell this car apart from any other on the road.


Playlist "RobotCar UK"

----------


## Airicist

RobotCar UK - Control And Sensing Enabling Autonomous Driving 

Published on Feb 14, 2013

----------


## Airicist

The Oxford Radar RobotCar Dataset: A Radar Extension to the Oxford RobotCar Dataset

Published on Sep 10, 2019




> In this paper we present The Oxford Radar RobotCar Dataset, a new dataset for researching scene understanding using Millimetre-Wave FMCW scanning radar data. The target application is autonomous vehicles where this modality remains unencumbered by environmental conditions such as fog, rain, snow, or lens flare, which typically challenge other sensor modalities such as vision and LIDAR. 
> 
> The data were gathered in January 2019 over thirty-two traversals of a central Oxford route spanning a total of 280 km of urban driving. It encompasses a variety of weather, traffic, and lighting conditions. This 4.7 TB dataset consists of over 240,000 scans from a Navtech CTS350-X radar and 2.4 million scans from two Velodyne HDL-32E 3D LIDARs; along with six cameras, two 2D LIDARs, and a GPS/INS receiver. In addition we release ground truth optimised radar odometry to provide an additional impetus to research in this domain.

----------

